# Sport or S-Line?



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Currently mulling over joining our company car scheme, and the Mk3 TT TDI Ultra is available in the list

Petrol anything due to CO2 and Benefit in Kind implications is out, and the Ultra seems like a contender. Will probably have to make a decision in around 4 weeks, and have been playing around with the configurator and a wee Excel spreadsheet I put together

Bearing in mind, I don't have to worry about maintenance, mileage, depreciation and resale down the line, I'm trying to see whether the £2500 or so higher cost of the S-Line is justified, or whether to spend that difference on a hi-spec Sport, and both would be around the same price

Quite fancy black paint but flexible on colour, heated seats and cruise are a must IMHO and I think the Comfort & Sound Package is a good deal overall for either spec.

Wondering whether the money is better spend on S-Line spec, or getting the full Sat Nav and Super Sports Seats in a Sport instead - Thoughts?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I learned something years ago. Don't skimp on a new car's options if you think you'll regret it later. Think of it another way. Make "payments" to yourself for x number of months to save up for the options you really want. It only delays the purchase by x number of months. If you're desperate for the new car (which is not the case for a car that still must be ordered from the factory) then compromise is certainly warranted. Save up for all the bells and whistles!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

That's the thing - I won't need to save for it, as it will be bought through the company car scheme, so no outlay for me other than the tax, calculated on the benefit in kind rules for the invoice value and the C02 emissions


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

It really is just about what you want on the car...any extra options you put on will cost extra but should reduce tax a bit. Do you want the LEDs and bigger wheels? I would but I'm not you


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Depends what you want really.

I've had fully loaded cars before, but my TTR is a base model. I wanted a decent ragtop but wasn't stressed about options one bit. 
Options can make a car easier to sell on, but my experience if you're chopping in at a dealers minimal difference as plenty of other factors come into okay.

As co car surely you just get the spec and/or extras that you fancy / co will pay for / you can afford tax on, as resale not your issue, unless you plan on buying it at end of period.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well I voted for the Sport as I wouldn't be getting one on a company car plan I'd be buying it myself. 
I've got an S-line at the moment because that had a lot of extras that I wanted. The Mk3 Sport has a lot of things that I'd want while the Mk3 S-line doesn't offer an awful lot extra that I would be that fussed about. In fact there are some some things on the S-line that I would rather not have like 19" wheels.
Saving money on getting a Sport then allows me to add on options that I do want


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

That's my thought as well - go for a Sport, and select a core amount of stuff that I want, rather than stuff I don't really care about. Run a TDI through the company car scheme, and then wait and see what the inevitable facelift in 3-4 years brings by way of a TTRS, as I do miss my 5 cylinder 

On balance, think I prefer the Sport styling - coming round to the idea of a Sport in silver to go for a classic TT look


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

Think about what options and spec is really important to you. If they are included in the s line then go for that, if not spec up a Sport.

I think the real problem is that there isn't much choice at the moment. A few years down the line there will be black editions and amplified black packages or whatever replaces them. More interesting colours inside and out and everybody will look back at the first edition of the Mk 3 and think it was really boring.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

I've been struggling with this one too. Still wavering as I quite fancy the look of Daytona on the 19" rims, neither of which are available on the Sport.

As for "extras" I've been driving for nearly 40 years now, and in total honesty I can manage perfectly well without most options. For example, I like the idea of an upgraded stereo. But I only drive 7 miles to work and rarely get the chance to "just go for a drive" I've never needed parking aids, and you don't need heated seats with alcantara (I'm not a fan of leather either  ) etc etc.......

So, in short I tend to keep the spec pretty basic and prefer to concentrate on "things that make it look good"

That's not really helped has it :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

The Sport looks much sharper and better in the photos than it does on the configurator. Sport also allows the selection of Palomino Brown Leather Seats but the minute you look to add, for example, LED headlights you're paying for half of an S-Line just for that one add on! Quite canny by Audi as depending on your preferences you might need to plump for one or the other at this early stage whereas options will be far more diverse further down the line.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've not seen or driven a car with these new LED headlights so I'm not going to spend a load of dosh on something that might not impress me. 
The TT I have now is the first car I've had with xenons and I'm quite happy with that for now. Especially as almost all my night driving is on well lit urban roads.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

I prefer the styling of the Sport but Audi UK sucks as usual as they don't let you configure the car with the options you want if you go with Sport... no 19" wheels available even though it's available for all other countries... [smiley=argue.gif]

This means the photo above of the Sport model in silver cannot be ordered in the UK with these wheels which is the nicest config IMHO...


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Alloy wheel choices are almost half what they are on other Euro sites!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

phope said:


> ......., as I do miss my 5 cylinder


Pete,

Now it is known only 400 or so TTRS roadsters were ever built worldwide, do you not regret keeping what is bound to become a collectors car?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

No not really - I've always been the kind to look at what car to have next rather than hanker after an previously owned car.

Might be 'downsizing for a bit' then see what RS models look like down the line


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

phope said:


> No not really - I've always been the kind to look at what car to have next rather than hanker after an previously owned car.
> 
> Might be 'downsizing for a bit' then see what RS models look like down the line


It's a problem - I've driven an S3 and an S4 recently both excellent and undeniably quick but they really don't offer the same driving experience as the TTRS by a mile. I'm in no rush to change, but I can't see myself waiting 3 years for the new TTRS. I'm now quite tempted to a complete change and an SQ5.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Another factor is that the company car admin guys are projecting March delivery for a TT ordered now 

Longer than I want, and I want a car for January - I think part of the problem is that they don't like registering cars within a short time before a plate change for residual reasons

Might need to rethink my options


----------

